# coast to coast stores



## joe amato (Apr 12, 2006)

I have an old Rototiller, the only identification I can find is a decal that says Coast to Coast Stores. I have found out that this was some type of hardware store, based in Minnesota.I cannot find out who manufactured power eqiupment for them. Can anybody help me?


----------



## mjn61 (Jul 10, 2006)

MTD made most of there stuff.


----------

